
Uber’s Ad-Toting Drones Are Heckling Drivers Stuck in Traffic - sethbannon
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602662/ubers-ad-toting-drones-are-heckling-drivers-stuck-in-traffic/?
======
kafkaesq
One imagines Uber's seasoned leadership mulling over the pros and cons of such
a provocative campaign thusly:

"Sure it's obnoxious, and more to the point, endangers the safety of
motorists. But the lawyers said there's nothing on the books against flying
drones over public freeways during rush hour. So I say let's go for it!"

